# Front Yard Fright 2010



## Front Yard Fright

I just got started on Flickr last night and I just now uploaded some pictures of some recent purchases I've made for FYF 2010. Check them out below.

New Purchases - a set on Flickr


----------



## savagehaunter

The heck with that guy. He is a flake.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Okay I figure I should finally update this thread!

This year has been FULL of ups and downs. For a long while it looked as if we weren't going to have the haunt at all, then about a month or so ago my parents agreed that I could do it at our house again for at least one more season. I contacted the city and got to work on getting all the information I needed in order to make sure that the haunt was 100% okay with the city so nobody can say they didn't know about it!

Anyway, I'm currently working on getting some promotional items put together. I put together a poster as well as a t-shirt design I'm getting printed onto a few t-shirts to raise the hype about the haunt (Though there's already a TON of it!)



















I'm also in the process of trying to get a new website put together - Something I've wanted to do for MONTHS.

Anyway, I'll try and keep this thread more up to date! Stay tuned!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Still nothing construction wise going on right now... Still trying to get everything planned out before we start doing anything.

I have, however, been working on getting more promo type stuff together. I just received our first shipment of t-shirts for this year. I'm going to be selling this to some of our fans and volunteers in hopes of raising some hype for this year. I'm going to have two or three different t-shirts designed - This being just one of them.

If you are interested in purchasing some, they are only $15.00 +S&H. I will be placing my order at the end of the month - So please get back to me before Friday, August 27th. I would prefer Paypal as it's easy and safe for the both of us!

On to the pictures!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Zach,

I'm a little late here but thought I'd chime in. I like the clown entrance. You could change his mood completely just by centering the eyes and making the teeth straight.

Love the shirt design.

What do you think about that flat skull you bought? It's been on my ebay watch list for a long time but I still haven't committed to buying one.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

When I thought I had everything figured out with the city we hit another snag...

For the past month or so I have been e-mailing back and forth with the city zoning official to assure that no more "hiccups" happen again this year. I supplied all the information to him and told him exactly what was planned. About a week or so ago I sent a final draft of the final layout of the haunt and which showed where it would be located in our yard. He shortly replied with an e-mail saying that everything looked great, and now I was to contact the building department about getting a permit.

Permit... WHAT permit!?

Last year with the big hiccup with the city I was asked to fill out a permit application in order to continue construction on the haunt. Shortly after they deemed it not necessary and allowed me to finish construction without a permit.

Anyway, I ended up going to the building department and gave them the same map of the final layout. I attached my contact information and told them to contact me as soon as possible if they needed anything else from me.

I got a e-mail last Thursday morning from the county building inspector asking me to fill out the attached building permit application... This of course the DAY before we are supposed to start setting up.

I filled out the application, scanned it, and replied to his e-mail as fast as I could and told them that I needed a reply quickly as we had planned on getting things set up that weekend. Of course I didn't get a reply. Here it is Wednesday (Thursday now I guess) and still no reply. I will be contacting them Friday if I don't have a reply by then because I simply can't just sit around this late in the game!

Anyway, aside from all that, we were able to get SOME stuff done last weekend. I started to clean out the garage and started to get some lumber from the storage unit moved to the house. I ended up having a friend from work come and we started to get wood cut for our new clown facade this year. Shortly after another one of our volunteers showed up and we started to get things put together. By the end of the night we had the entire framework for the facade done!

Saturday we started the day off by picking up a U-Haul and heading out to the farm our walls were located at. At first it was just four of us but luckily we were able to get some more help later on in the day. We were able to pick up all of our walls and get them back to the house in a couple hours.

From there we unloaded everything and got our walls sorted as far as which ones we were going to use, not use, or needed repair. We got them all stacked up into four piles in our backyard... Waiting until we get word from the city.

Here are some photos of our first weekend of construction.

This weekend I will be getting to work on circus sign and hopefully get that all painted. We will also be fixing up our wall panels and putting the others into storage. I'm also hoping to get started on some dummies to use for clowns... We'll see how everything goes!

I'll keep you posted.
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Still no real progress as of yet... I spent all day yesterday working on the new circus sign I have planned... Got a lot of it done... But a lot is left to do! I spent the better part of the day continuing to work on the sign, as we as getting some things moved out of storage. I was able to get some help from a friend of a friend and her roommate.... It's amazing how many people you can "sucker" into helping out!
.

We got some plywood moved out of storage and all piled up to be moved back to the house tomorrow (was without a truck the latter half of the day.)

Tomorrow I've got a small crew coming over to get some more things done. I'm going to start screwing some walls together and brace them with 2x4s on the top and bottom. That way, come set up time, all we'll have to do is flip the walls and up go to town on getting everything set up as fast as possible.

I also put together a blueprint of the entire haunt and numbered every wall panel as well as listed each number and what kind of wall panel needs to go there... A LITTLE overkill, but I want to make sure that come set up time EVERYONE knows what's going on and what needs to be done... We've got 40 days until we open and not a single wall is in place... I'm KIND of starting to freak out.
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Things are slowly but surely progressing. Today was spent on getting some more prep work done for the big day (set up) which will begin tomorrow. More pics have been added to my Flickr account... I promise the next time I upload photos it will be a LOT more interesting!
.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zachwiechmann/sets/72157624788943781/


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Today started off with my friend Nina, her boyfriend Chris, and myself. I was a little disappointed with the turn out, however we were able to get a LOT done in a short period of time with just the three of us! Luckily, over the past two weekends, I've been able to plan everything out to a T to assure that once things got rolling, it was smooth sailing. Luckily, it was just that! The three of us were able to get the facade front up, along with the side supporting walls. After that, walls were going up left and right! We had a few girls in the garage sorting through screws while the three of us continued to get walls up. Then, as the day went on, more and more people started to show up. We had roughly 10-15 of us out there getting stuff up! It had also started sprinkling out when we were about 1/2 way done but we worked our way right thought it!

In the end, we were actually able to completely build the circus building!

Tomorrow will be spent on touching up paint as well as painting the new walls we added. Then electrical, props, and all that other stuff will slowly make its way out there... It's amazing to think that just 12 hours prior there was nothing but a facade sitting in the yard!!!

Here are some pics... I will get some more taken tomorrow once things start to look spooky!
.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zachwiechmann/sets/72157624788943781/


----------



## layton_21

Your "John" Mask totally reminds me of a clown without his makeup.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

layton_21 said:


> Your "John" Mask totally reminds me of a clown without his makeup.


I hadn't even thought of that... You're right - It does!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Just a little update... Things are finally starting to come together... I apologize for the lack up updates and pictures.... I've had a hard time remembering to take pictures, and I hardly have the time to sit and upload them! I promise to update my Flickr account here in the next few days... My weekends consist of little to no sleep and spending the entire day (and night) outside working on getting things done.

I've official hit mass panic mode where I can only work on one project for a little bit before starting to work on anything! This weekend was spent starting on the clown facade, getting some lights set up at the front of the haunt, getting out and cleaning all my foggers, tearing apart and rebuilding out jack-in-the-boxes, and building a cotton candy cocoon (Which turned out FANTASTIC I might add .)

Anyway, things ARE progressing (though it doesn't feel like it!) I'll definitely post some progress pics here in the next few days - sorry for the delay!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Finally got some more picture uploaded to my Flickr account. Check them out here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/zachwiechmann/sets/72157624788943781/with/5066860270/

Things are coming together... My to do list is getting shorter... So I must be doing something right! Spent the better part of today working on getting some different projects finished up. Still working on getting the facade painted, but I have most of the lighting done. Still have a LOT to do, but it's nice to see a few things coming together.

Stay tuned for more updates!
.


----------

